# mounting a winch on the mast



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

I want to add a second winch to my mast to assist hoisting the mainsail. I have the winch already, I just can't seem to find anyone who sells the mounting plate. Anyone know where to buy these?

And a related question: is there a reason why boats with two winches on the mast always have them mounted directly across from each other? 

As always, thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It might help if you said what kind of winch you were trying to mount. Also, mounting plates or bases can be made up out of Teak, thickened epoxy, fiberglass, aluminum, etc. 

The reason most winches are probably mounted across from each other is that winches need to be a good working height. There's only a fairly limited range of heights a winch will be easily operable at.


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

The mount I have on the jib side is aluminum. It has a flat face for the winch to mount to and bent side flanges which compensate for the curve of the mast and are where I would drill through for the mounting. I believe it's original. 

The winches are not big, maybe four inches across at the bottom. I'm not sure what type they are, they came with the boat. They have a little symbol that looks like a pitchfork inside a circle. I took them apart, cleaned them and repacked them with new grease and they seem like they'll be fine. 

That makes sense about the working height for the mounting.


----------



## Harryeod (Sep 4, 2006)

Both my mainsail and head sail winches are mounted on the mast, directly across from each other. SD is correct, the winches are mounted at the height that an average size person can operate them and not have to bend over or stretch to reach them.

Both winches have teak pads that were fabricated by Freyja Boatworks in Port Townsend.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

How big or what kind of boat? If its a small boat and you're haveing trouble getting the main up you should look at the whole system. If adding the winch is because the sail is big and heavy thats one thing. If using a winch because its tough for the sail to go up then you really need to look at the mast track cause adding a winch could just give you enough umph to damage your sail. A winch on a small boat really only needs to be used the last couple of inches. Maybe new main sheet plugs and cleaning the track could make a huge difference. I saw a guy tear up the head of his main sail from adding a winch. Hope this helps.

If you were to have a roller furling. Then just run your main halyard aft so you can avoid going to the cabin top all together.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

i have similar winch bases on my mast. it really looks like these things are custom made - I haven't seen them sold anywhere (and, considering different mast shapes, they can't be very universal). so -machine shop, the usual answer (though I know that doesn't always help).


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

If you could identify the spar manufacturer, they may still be in business and have the bases available. 
If you can't get a base and have to fabricate something, you may consider removing the winch that is installed and having the base duplicated by a good machine shop. 
That way they will match and you can check the fasteners on the one you have now. 

I'm pretty sure that Selden and others make winch bases that may be suitable for your stick.

Steve


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

soulesailor said:


> I took them apart, cleaned them and repacked them with new grease and they seem like they'll be fine.


Grease is good for gears but you may want to use a heavy oil for the bearings, springs and pawls. Some grease has a tendency to stiffen and after some time might cause the pawls to stick.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

I have found that gear oil is fairly good. SAE 80 or 90 gear oil serves me well. It does penetrate better than grease, but it tends to run off a bit easier. You can't have everything.

Still, once a season doesn't hurt much. Just take the circlip off and squirt a bit in there over the vital meshing surfaces and splines.

Gear oil has additives, principally sulphur (hence the yellow colour and oudour) that are designed to adhere to the gear surfaces and so not to be so easily displaced. I understand that it is "anti-crash" additive. It is a superb gearbox lubricant in oil bath form, but applied fairly regularly to the winch mechanism, it will do fine.

Winch lubrication is one of the more pleasant tasks, in the sun, with your wee gear oil can. I have 7 of them to do. They are 31 years old, and working ok. 
.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

*Don't use GREASE or HEAVY OIL on the pawls and springs. *These are usually supposed to be oiled with a very light oil, so that they don't get gummed up and start to stick.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

*

"Greasing
Never use grease to lubricate your pawls, as this can lead to pawls sticking in their pockets and disabling the winch. Instead, lubricate with a light engine oil.
Use only a light smear of winch grease when lubricating ratchet tracks, gear teeth and bearings. Otherwise excess grease will be forced out and collect in potentially dangerous areas, such as pawl pockets."*

The above is from the Lewmar winch servicing instructions. So you are right SD, they do call for a light engine oil. 
I've used 90 weight for years though and haven't seen any problems. 
Main thing is, don't use grease except where appropriate.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Worked as a bicycle mechanic as a teen... the construction of a three-speed rear wheel hum isn't that different from that of a winch...basically planetary gears and pawls. Use the same techniques rebuilding winches as I did the hubs.  To many people think that if a little grease is good, then a lot of grease is better...and it rarely is. Same people often think if light machine oil is good, heavy oil would be better... and again...they're usually wrong. *Need the right lubricant for the right purpose.* Parts that move without much load require oils or dry lubricants generally. Bearings and such, unless their synthetic or self-lubricating, require grease generally. 



knothead said:


> *
> 
> "Greasing
> Never use grease to lubricate your pawls, as this can lead to pawls sticking in their pockets and disabling the winch. Instead, lubricate with a light engine oil.
> ...


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

I checked out selden and their distributors and couldn't find any mast winch mounts. I'll start talking to metal fabricators about matching the mount I have on the jib side. Thanks everyone.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Did you talk to the winch manufacturer?? They might make a mount for it, if they're still in business.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

soulesailor said:


> I checked out selden and their distributors and couldn't find any mast winch mounts. I'll start talking to metal fabricators about matching the mount I have on the jib side. Thanks everyone.


Selden calls them winch pads. They can be found on page 66 of their online catalog.

Seldén Mast AB


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> Worked as a bicycle mechanic as a teen... the construction of a three-speed rear wheel hum isn't that different from that of a winch...basically planetary gears and pawls. Use the same techniques rebuilding winches as I did the hubs.


My first job at the age of 12 was at a bicycle shop. I worked there through high school. Fun job learned and learned and learned. this is good info as I have 5 winches to rebuild.


----------

